# Beginner bulking



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

im a beginner trying to bulk currently at 11.5stone alwys had a tiny appetite any advice appreciated thanks

7am

40g Whey Protein

75g Oats

handfull Rasins

9:30

protein and oats bar

Apple / Banana

12:00

tin of tuna in Wholemeal Bread or pasta chicken etc

Salad

Natural Yogurt

2:30

Pint milk

Apple / handfull raisins

5:00

40g whey

75g oats

7.30

Meat

Pasta / Rice

Veg

9:00

Casien Shake

250g natural yogurt


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

..............


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

need alot more food in there mate IMO..

this was posted foy me when i asked the same......

M1: 100 grams oats, 5 whole eggs, banana, broccoli, 1 scoop whey

M2: 250 grams lean meat, 300 grams potato, 1 TBS olive oil, green salad

M3: same as m2

M4: same as m2

M5: 250 grams salmon, 50 grams brown rice (uncooked weight), broccoli

M6: tub of cottage cheese, 2 TBS peanut butter,

Prior training: 2 scoops whey, 2 bananas

During training: power aid with bcaa

PWO: 2 scoops whey, 100 grams oats, apple


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> im a beginner trying to bulk currently at 11.5stone alwys had a tiny appetite any advice appreciated thanks
> 
> 7am
> 
> ...


Howdy mate, Im bulking at the moment to, this is what my current diet to give you an example.

7am

protein shake, cup of oats,banana.

10am

large chicken breast, cup brown rice.

12pm

2 tins of tuna, cup brown rice.

3pm

large chicken breast, cup brown rice.

5pm

8 whole eggs.

7pm

protein shake, cup of oats.

9pm

500grms steak, large sweet potato, vege.

11pm

protein drink


----------



## sween_121 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just need to keep it simple. Bodybuilding is so over-complicated these days. Its basic, cause a calorie surplus, with the right foods and you will gain weight. Train hard and the gained weight will be better quality.

EAT TRAIN EAT SLEEP REPEAT


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

scotty_new said:


> im a beginner trying to bulk currently at 11.5stone alwys had a tiny appetite any advice appreciated thanks
> 
> 7am
> 
> ...


Also add PWO shake and some good fats. This is pretty much what my diet has been over the last 40 days or so, started 11st 4 and am now 12st 4 with no noticeable increase in bodyfat.


----------

